# Georgia "black panther" scream captured on tape--for real!



## Throwback (Sep 19, 2010)

"It sounded like a woman being raped"

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zk1mAd77Hr4?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zk1mAd77Hr4?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep!! Knowed it all along!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Sep 19, 2010)

I hunt with a guy from New Jersey who won't go in the woods before daylight because of that sound


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 20, 2010)

Oh my. That thing needs to be put down.


----------



## EEFowl (Sep 20, 2010)

That may be what a red fox sounds like, but I know what I................blah, blah,....... and my brother heard...........blah, blah,blah,..............and once we were at.............blah, blah.....................

EF


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Sep 20, 2010)

This may be the best gobbler locator call in the world. Shock gobble a turkey and scare off the weak knee hunters, all in one!


----------



## SarahFair (Sep 20, 2010)

interesting


----------



## Beehaw (Sep 20, 2010)

I think real black panthers are smart enough to be silent, that is why nobody ever lives to tell about them.  

It is amazing that they have been able to make fox's do what they tell them and make that sound on command!


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for posting this, Throwback!
I've heard it before while hunting, but had no clue what it was!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 20, 2010)

I jumped a little in my seat both times...


----------



## Throwback (Sep 20, 2010)

FX Jenkins said:


> I jumped a little in my seat both times...



now imagine hearing that if you're already half scared to  be in the woods alone in the dark.....

T


----------



## tournament fisher (Sep 20, 2010)

i heard it once while chasing the wild merganser ducks!!!!!!


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 20, 2010)

Yeah right, anyone can see that the fox belongs to one of those people who do not believe in black panthers, and they have trained the fox to bark like a black panther screams. You gunna have to get up alot earlir than a worm in the mornin to get the, early bird.. before you... pull, well, just saying, i see right through you man, right through you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 20, 2010)

There's one runs the ridge above my house about one night a week right after dark screeching just like that. (a fox, not a painter.  ) I hit him with a spotlight the other night, and he about turned wrong-side out. I've been out coon hunting with people before who swore that a fox screeching was a panther, same with those blood-curdling piercing screams that barred owls let out sometimes. Nothing will convince 'em that it's not a panther. The funny thing is, real black panthers can't even scream-they belong to the roaring family of big cats. They can make roaring, snarling, and coughing noises, but can't scream.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 20, 2010)

and it had a Loooooooooong tail.....

and a swaaaaaaaaaaayed back.....


T


----------



## shea900 (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't a bobcat make a noise like that too?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Sep 21, 2010)

shea900 said:


> Don't a bobcat make a noise like that too?



Bobcat sounds...check out this link:

http://www.soundboard.com/sb/Bobcat_sounds_audio.aspx


----------

